# 2016 Morel Season



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

I thought I would make a new post for this year since there wasn't one yet. How's everyone doing so far? I am searching around Blacksburg/Montgomery Co. and haven't found any yet. Shouldn't be much longer now though....

Have you found any in Virginia yet?


----------



## pickinweave (Apr 5, 2016)

My wife and I went looking today in Rockbridge Co. didn't find any. I have a buddy who found one last week, and heard of one or two others, but scarce. I think it's still too early, and cool for this area. We're hoping we'll see some in a couple of weeks, or after it warms up from the cold snap this week.


----------



## pathfinder2016 (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking in Fredericksburg Va. Haven't found anything yet. It's close tho


----------



## grimeygrimer (Apr 5, 2016)

Yea. Looked a bit in Rappahannock County 2 days ago. Still nothing. I figure about another week or so if it warms up a little and we get some rain.


----------



## -bk (Apr 6, 2016)

Found my first morel the evening of the 5th of April, out here by Dugspur. This cold weather will slow down fruiting (24 here this a.m.)


----------



## sergiore (Apr 6, 2016)

We found one in the Shenandoah. Nothing yet anywhere else we have been looking.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Still nothing for me in Montgomery Co. I do know of some folks that found a handful around Bburg last week and some more finds further down in SWVA. Going to be COLD this weekend though (high of 40 degrees). I'm thinking after this cold snap, maybe things will start getting good in the next week or two. Been getting some rain, now we just need things to get warmer. Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## chefgeoff (Apr 9, 2016)

Recently returned to Nova after many years out west. Lots of foraging experience but never in Nova. I'm located in Prince William county. Where are some places to forage? I understand people not wanting to give up secret spots. I'm just curious if there's any places close that I can explore. I'm pretty close to Prince William forest, has any one had luck there? Maybe places in Manassas? I just have no clue where to start.


----------



## hill-climber (Apr 10, 2016)

I have found nothing yet in the snp and areas near c - vile. Am hoping to find these while out turkey hunting later this week after the next rain. in the PW county... I would go to the fountain head regional park, there's plenty of trails and mountian-like terrain. It's down 123 just over the Fairfax and pw border. Have never looked there but I would guess they're out on the slopes with morning sun.


----------



## hill-climber (Apr 10, 2016)

What areas are you guys targeting that are looking In the mountains and trails in the snp? I have read a lot of mixed thoughts.. Near poplar and elm? The park is filled with poplar after it was logged.. Also near damaged or recently downed trees ? Near logging sites? Near the rivers, or creeks? I have foraged most wild mushrooms out there but never looked for these yet. I'm not looking for some ones fav. Trail... Just some thought on where to wonder about.


----------



## chefgeoff (Apr 9, 2016)

I have no idea. I've lived in Oregon for years and the mushrooms are bountiful and there are many varieties. This will be my first time foraging in Virginia. I'll check out Fountain Head possibly this coming up weekend, and let you know if I find any. I was thinking the old battlefields in Manassas or possibly south towards Fredericksburg. Again I'm just guessing.


----------



## bmug (Apr 10, 2016)

Started looking when the temp was in the 80's, nothing. Heard of a few blacks found, but still looks like a few more weeks away around Franklin and Adams County.


----------



## hill-climber (Apr 10, 2016)

Manassas battlefield is heavily used. There are lots of pine and horse trails. At least the few areas I scouted in the winter. South, Fredericksburg I lived for years and most the places are private land. I don't know of much park land out that way. Unless you can get on base. I may be wrong, worked many hours there and didn't have time to have hobbies like this. I did live in Fairfax station for a while (did not hunt fungus then) and I would go there if I were you and not looking to drive out to, say the gw forest about 4 hours or so away. It's nice mature woods of mixed hard woods.


----------



## chefgeoff (Apr 9, 2016)

Cool ,thanks for the heads up. I definitely don't want to drive 4 hours and come up empty handed. I'll definitely check out Fountain Head. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bm153624 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey I live in Botetourt county so far I've found around 30 in the same place. But it's the only place I know. Pretty good size bout 3 to 4 inches


----------



## kjo1986 (Apr 11, 2016)

We found 16 today around the Rappahannock river


----------



## becky in sw va (Apr 9, 2013)

Two frostbitten "yellows" in Montgomery Co on Sunday the 10th...but hoping there is new fruiting since the deep freeze...will try to hunt after work today


----------



## chefgeoff (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice, let me know how it goes. Going Saturday and sunday. Hoping I find some.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Good to hear Becky. I live right outside of Bburg. I looked around some last night and saw a few plants that suffered from the hard frost over the weekend; still no morels. The may apples were just barely poking through the soil, so it won't be long now. I saw several 4-6 in tall may apples in Giles co. on Sunday too. Usually when they are up, the morels are up. I'll be sure to post again once I start finding them.


----------



## dewdrop08 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi there! I'm new to this hobby and am just trying to get into it. I live in Prince William County too, and will be on the lookout. I am a military spouse, and live on base, so hopefully I can find some here too.


----------



## pathfinder2016 (Apr 3, 2016)

Found a few in Fredericksburg over the weekend. 
It's starting to look pretty good in Va


----------



## safetygirl (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi I'm originally from Indiana and grew up hunting mushrooms but I now live in Hampton Roads. Any suggestions on where I could go?


----------



## kjo1986 (Apr 11, 2016)

My mom found one in Williamsburg


----------



## rizzo68 (Apr 17, 2016)

Been finding some in around Smyth County. Small ones around 100 so far this past week.


----------



## wimpy1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey guys and gals... Anyone from Southwest VA finding any dry land fish? Particularly around Russell County?


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Wimpy1, right above your post, Rizzo68 said they just found about ~100 in Smyth County. I know of a guy that found some last week in Wise County too. I haven't heard anything out of Russell County specifically though. I think SWVA is a bit too dry at the moment, but you may find some in just the right area. My spots are still not producing. Hoping for the rain later this week to really set things off.


----------



## wimpy1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Josh.. Will probably try to find some tomorrow.


----------



## mkavanagh (Apr 19, 2016)

I found 14 in Missouri on the 5th. Looks like they haven't started here yet. I am in Waynesboro, VA. What is the usual season here? Appears we need some rain to bring them up.


----------



## iherethempop (Apr 20, 2016)

Found a couple around Winchester Saturday. Little rain would help


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

I just found my first ones tonight in Montgomery County. Found 5 total, all were pretty dry. Picked 3, left 2 small ones to see if the coming rain near the end of this week will perk them up. All were around a large, dead locust tree. I normally wouldn't have even looked today being it's so dry, but a friend of mine found ~20 over the weekend in the same area so I had to look. Supposed to rain Thurs/Fri so I think this weekend/next week it will be on in SWVA.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

mkavanagh, not sure about Waynesboro, but down here it seems to be mid-late April to early May. I think it depends on elevation. I usually will head up in the mountains(~3800ft) a few weeks after I start finding them and will find blacks after the gray/blondes down here. FYI, I'm at about 2000ft above sea lvl.


----------



## mkavanagh (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks Josh. I'll let you know when I start finding them. I have to go to NC for the next 2 days but will check when I get back. Hopefully the rain comes. Good luck everyone.


----------



## wimpy1 (Apr 18, 2016)

The rain came down last night and coming down this morning also. Hopefully this rain will bring the dry land fish up outta hiding. Will be out looking by Monday. Will update if I find any.


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone hunting them around Montgomery Co/ Blue Ridge Parkway area??? I make a trip from Pa. to this area every spring and so far in Pa it is very dry and nothing but blanks in Pa. Going to be headed down next tues/weds.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

I found ~10 very small gray/yellows last night. Didn't look too hard cause they were so small I was afraid I'd step on some I didn't see. I left them be and cant wait to check back after the rain were getting. I know another guy who found some yellows last night as well. All Montgomery county. I think this coming week will be great in SWVA.


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Josh, sounds like maybe my timing will be good. It is a 4 hour drive but worth it. If I could get my wife to move I would love to live in the Montgomery Co. area.


----------



## wimpy1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey Josh.. Yeah I think Monday will be a good day to go. It's been very dry in Russell County.. We are like 3" behind in rainfall so far this year.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm in Rappahannock County. I have an early south-facing spot at the foot of the mountains where the blondes typically come up when blacks are coming up elsewhere in the area. I found about a dozen on April 4th, all still very fresh about 1-3 inches tall. I went back to that spot on the 16th and found maybe 2 dozen, and another dozen that were too dry to take. I usually would've pulled at least 5 lbs from this spot in 2 visits, but it has been WAY too dry!! Luckily we had rain today and yesterday, so I'm going to wait until Monday and hit up some of my higher spots. Those are typically my best spots, so I'm hoping there's still a chance for a decent season, because down low was a bust for me this year.


----------



## cantharellus rex (Jun 28, 2014)

I went up to Greene and Albemarle Counties to check out some spots after the rain. It looked as if Greene didn't get as much as the eastern piedmont where I live in Goochland. Found a couple tulip morels that were past their prime and that's it. Checked down at a spot in Albemarle that I found about a pound on 4/15, wasn't expecting much there, mostly because the lack of rain the last week. This was really just a scouting mission to see where I want to focus my attention in the next few days. Surprisingly I found about 3 lbs up there that were mature. Only came home with a pound that was good still. I never even thought of looking earlier this week. Just goes to show I guess....


----------



## julielin (Feb 28, 2016)

I am a newbie living in Southern Fauquier County. We have a few wooded acres that I have been checking regularly with nothing yet. I have no idea if they even grow on my property. Out of town until Monday, checking again when I return.

Anyone ever hunt for morels in the Phelps preserves?

P.S. My husband has encountered deer ticks on both of his trips to the woods and an entire nest in our wood pile. Please cover up, use the Deet and search, clean and shower your clothes and self, as soon as you get home.


----------



## hill-climber (Apr 10, 2016)

greene and armermarle! where were you looking.. the private property on the lower elevations or up in the park?? you must of seen the smoke from the fire, i can see it from my back deck. i have been looking on my land and have found nothing yet. waiting for a good inch of rain to bring out the oysters to go up to the park ( where trails are open) any advice on hunting greene/ arbermarle/ madison would help me out a lot.. thanks


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Not finding much in Giles. Dry and cold.


----------



## inthetrees (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm also in southern Fauquier, I have found a few around oak/ash trees. Very few and the spots that I have found to produce in the past have been pretty sad


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Just came down from pa to look at my spots in Montgomery County(high elevation around Apple trees) and it was just way too dry... 5 hours of hunting only produced 4 blondes that were pretty dried up. Last year me and my dad found about 700+ in one morning of hunting. Don't think in my 8 years of hunting my Montgomery spots I have seen it this dry. Oh well, we'll hit it again next year.


----------



## leralilly (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm in Warren County up on a mountain and have yet to find anything. Others in my area are finding lots but my two acres appear to be empty so far. Is anyone selling? I was hoping to have some for my mother in time for Mothers Day.


----------



## wimpy1 (Apr 18, 2016)

OK. Still haven't found one. But I've got buddies finding them in joining counties. They are up, just scarce this year.


----------



## rva_b (May 3, 2014)

Hey Guys/Gals, Tis the season for morel fever. Im hoping to hit some parks in and around the Richmond area this weekend. Hopefully i get to find a good patch of Yellows... Happy hunting!!!


----------



## brandonspade (Apr 28, 2016)

Been looking around the Staunton area specifically around Montgomery hall park with no sightings so far. Been warm temps this week and rain the last 2 days so hopefully will have better luck. Heading out towards Augusta springs area this afternoon. Will update and let you know what I find.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

I went out again this past Saturday (in the cold rain), and found between 3-4 lbs up on the mountain in Rappahannock County. Much more than I was expecting, seeing how bad my other lower spots were this year. Some were a little too old, but most were in their prime and some were still very young and fresh! I was amazed at how well this spot did! It seemed to do just as well as any other year which really makes no sense to me, given how crappy the weather was all through April and how bad all my other spots were.


----------



## adawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I am also in Rapp. Co., and I have not been so fortunate . But I have been hunting lower elevations so far . Found very few .. Maybe need to move higher, and scrap the lower spots this year .. Strange year so far ..


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Well, I've been busy lately and haven't posted as much as I should have. I ended up finding 60-65 total over the last 2 weeks. I posted back on 4/22 about the small ones I found, well that spot produced about 40 more after searching it intently. The rest I found were all random...1-3 here and there, but I haven't got into a big patch again. The recent rains have helped, but I believe the season is winding down in my area(Montgomery Co.) I found a huge one last night (~6in) and will be going back out today after work to search a different area for the first time. Keeping my fingers crossed it's not too late.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

@ adawg go up into the higher spots till the weather warns up more for the lower spots ground temp needs to be in the lower 50s this next week the morels should be kicking into high gear..
Good luck


----------



## julielin (Feb 28, 2016)

I have been so frustrated. I go out daily, it seems like all the signs are there but I have not found a one here in southern Fauquier County. I appreciate hearing about the higher spots. May try that tomorrow. All I am finding are mosquitoes and ticks...


----------



## youthatanyage (May 4, 2016)

Found greys April 3rd or10th - can't remember now - in SW Clarke County but they were very dry. Have been checking another reliable spot for the past few days, no sign yet. Need some warmer nights!


----------



## briggs (May 5, 2016)

Hey Josh, I know it's as little late but where are some good spots to search around Blacksburg?


----------



## youthatanyage (May 4, 2016)

Next Thursday should be good based on forecast for sustained night-time temps consistently above 57 degrees for three nights in a row. I'll report one way or the other.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Briggs, That's like asking a gold miner where he finds his gold! lol...I think we are on the tail end of the morel season for this area. I only hunt on private property, but I would think most of the national forest areas around here would be ok places to look. I know pandapas pond area is good for other shrooms like chanterelles...so maybe morels too? Just look for hardwood forest vs softwood. Locust, tulip poplar &amp; ash trees generally seem to produce well for me.


----------



## briggs (May 5, 2016)

Haha thanks Josh, and yeah I'm just looking to get pointed in the right direction, not your gold reserve lol :lol:. I'm kinda new to hunting them especially in this area. I was out at Pandapas yesterday with no luck. Hopefully once I'm home (Harrisonburg) next week, the orchard I used last year will be producing. My buddy works there and said he's only seen a couple so far. It's been too dry. Hopefully that'll change with this rain recently. Thanks again though for the tips!


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Went out last Saturday to another high spot, and it was pretty sad. This particular place just goes on and on and on normally and I can find several lbs in a day, but I came out of there tired, scratched, and covered in ticks with maybe a 1/2 lb. Had to leave about 1/2 what I saw, as they were too old. I'm done for the year. The one spot I went to did very well but everywhere else was pretty far below average. 2010 is the only year I can think that was worse.


----------



## julielin (Feb 28, 2016)

As a beginner, it is sad and frustrating that this year would be such a bust. Is it a pipe dream that the morels might still show up if the weather were to become more cooperative, like perhaps in June? If not, then there is always next year, but just thought y'll might know.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Julielin, June is too late in my opinion. I've never found any or heard of anyone finding them that late. I believe this season is already behind us, at least in SWVA. You might find a few large, end-of-their-life yellows here and there and just maybe find some up at high elevations, but that's right now. I found my last ones on 5/9/16 and they were looking rough.


----------



## julielin (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the input, Josh. Until next year, I reckon. At least I am enjoying the walks and have found some other treasures along the way.


----------

